# Carissa PICS (Updated)



## Geek (Sep 5, 2006)

12 weeks now




Just starting to smile etc.

Breastfeeders delight! Chunky monkey!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 5, 2006)

awwwww...........what a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh my god... she is adorable!


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 5, 2006)

What a cute baby! and she's looking at the camera! lol


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 5, 2006)

how cute is that!!!!! you must be a proud papa!!


----------



## luxotika (Sep 5, 2006)

Babies! She is precious.


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 5, 2006)

awwwww so precious!! I love chunky babies!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 5, 2006)

She is soooooo cute and adorable, Tony!! She looks like a very happy baby.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 5, 2006)

oh, my god! she is just too cute! thanks for sharing


----------



## Marisol (Sep 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, my god! she is just too cute! thanks for sharing



Hey Jennifer... that is your future sister in law!


----------



## Annia (Sep 5, 2006)

She's so cute! She looks like her mom.


----------



## Nox (Sep 5, 2006)

She's so cute and rosey-cheeked. What a delightfully plump baby girl you have!


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## lynnda (Sep 5, 2006)

What a little doll!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 5, 2006)

How cute is she!!


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 5, 2006)

You have a very happy child. She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Leony (Sep 5, 2006)

OMG she's so pretty precious!

Thanks for sharing the pics T!


----------



## WhitneyF (Sep 5, 2006)

Ah! She is so flipping cute!


----------



## LVA (Sep 5, 2006)

aww ... how cute!!


----------



## Midgard (Sep 5, 2006)

Aww, cute!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 5, 2006)

awwww adorable baby


----------



## Sereia (Sep 5, 2006)

So cute! She is lovely


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 5, 2006)

Awwwww...Carissa is so cute! She's got a great smile in every picture


----------



## VenusGoddess (Sep 5, 2006)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 5, 2006)

awwwwwwwww...what a cutie patootie!


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 5, 2006)

Awwww! Pretty in pink! What a doll! Love the little razzle pic!


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh, I need a baby right now!!! She is so adorable! She looks just like you Tony!!


----------



## ivette (Sep 5, 2006)

she's so cute


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 5, 2006)

She's a cutie!


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 7, 2006)

what a CUTIE!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 17, 2006)

Awww!!!!!! She's TOO cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maja (Sep 17, 2006)

Awwww, she's adorable! Too cute for words!


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 18, 2006)

What a cutie pa-tootie! I just wanna pinch her cheeks and talk baby talk to her!!!!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Sep 18, 2006)

So adorable!!!!


----------



## Brownshugaz (Sep 18, 2006)

ooh i just wanna pinch her cheeks


----------



## LittleMissV (Sep 21, 2006)

simply adoreable!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Sep 21, 2006)

OMG she's sooo cute


----------



## Nessicle (Oct 2, 2006)

Aww she's beautiful!! Gosh has it been 12 weeks already?!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 22, 2006)

awww how cute


----------



## Annalee (Oct 22, 2006)

ah how sweet! I have a 4 month old grandson, he is so sweet also!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 22, 2006)

Soooooo cute!


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 2, 2006)

Too darn cute!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2006)

She is so cute and adorable!!!


----------



## Leony (Nov 6, 2006)

She's adorable


----------



## Nessicle (Nov 10, 2006)

Awww she's such a darling, Tony!! It amazes me how much growing and developing babies do in their first year...


----------



## Grace (Nov 13, 2006)

Awww shes adorable!! Yeah and shes lookin at the camera! =] so cute!


----------



## Geek (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank you everyone!! More pics soon!





Originally Posted by *Midgard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Aww, cute!












Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

aww ... how cute!! 







Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Soooooo cute! 







Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Too darn cute!!! 







Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

She is so cute and adorable!!! 







Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

She's adorable












Originally Posted by *Nessicle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Awww she's such a darling, Tony!! It amazes me how much growing and developing babies do in their first year... 







Originally Posted by *Grace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Awww shes adorable!! Yeah and shes lookin at the camera! =] so cute!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 13, 2006)

Awwww, so cute!


----------



## momidoll (Nov 13, 2006)

she is sooooo adorable!


----------



## charish (Nov 18, 2006)

she's so cute, i miss that. so precious!


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 19, 2006)

awww, adorable!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 20, 2006)

Aww!!!


----------



## Geek (Dec 4, 2006)

New Pics 12-4-2006


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 4, 2006)

she is adorable!!


----------



## Lia (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, she looks even cuter


----------



## Tanny (Dec 9, 2006)

awww, she is absolutely adorable, such a cute, happy baby. I think she will take a liking to being on camera!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh! She's about as adorable as can be! She's too cute T! You and Reija did good with both kids


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif New Pics 12-4-2006















i like that thing she's in lol how old is she now?


----------



## Geek (Dec 11, 2006)

5.5 MONTHS OLD now


----------



## Mina (Dec 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 5.5 MONTHS OLD now




Tony she is so adorable..OMG....I want ur baby...can I hold her



I love baby you know...I want her pic to be added in my notepad babies...is that ok?


----------



## Geek (Dec 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Tony she is so adorable..OMG....I want ur baby...can I hold her




I love baby you know...I want her pic to be added in my notepad babies...is that ok? 


Sure!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 11, 2006)

Great video T! Carissa is adorable. I love how we can hear Cameron laughingand Reija &amp; you talking.


----------



## Sonia_K (Dec 11, 2006)

Too Cute...she's adorable.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 11, 2006)

oh man i can't see the video it keeps saying share or watch again ..


----------



## Mina (Dec 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh man i can't see the video it keeps saying share or watch again ..



click on watch again!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sure! thanks Tony!


----------



## Geek (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's another:


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif click on watch again!



lol i do! and it still gives me nothing


----------



## Mina (Dec 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol i do! and it still gives me nothing hmm..Tony any idea?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's another:
LVXVCeEZOE0

looks like she is having fun...she knoe your taping her..LOL smart girl or smart dady


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 11, 2006)

i see it now ( had to fix my settings) she's such a cutie and she's sitting up.. how exciting.


----------



## Geek (Dec 12, 2006)

These recordings are done with my tiny digital camera.


----------



## Zoey (Dec 12, 2006)

awwwww,she is sooo charming,what an adorable baby,and she looks sooo pretty in pink! and her eyes are jsut to die for.


----------



## Geek (Dec 12, 2006)

one more


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 12, 2006)

Aww, she's a total DOLL! Love the pics and videos! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif one more



KGVe7ha2TR8

lol im loving these videos.. keep them coming.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif one more



KGVe7ha2TR8

oh man.. this one is great!


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 13, 2006)

What a sweetie pie.. I bet she is a very happy baby.

Hope you feel better Tony.


----------



## Leony (Dec 13, 2006)

Awww. Thanks T! She's just sooo adorable!!!


----------



## lummerz (Jan 15, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 2, 2007)

SHe is just waaayyy too cute


----------



## Geek (Feb 2, 2007)

Updated! 2-2-2007


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Updated! 2-2-2007







she's getting so big! thanx for sharing the pic's!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Updated! 2-2-2007






She and Cameron look so much alike now. Both are cuties!


----------



## Kathy (Feb 3, 2007)

Awww...she's a cutie! They change so fast! You can see the changes just since mid-December.


----------



## Lia (Feb 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Updated! 2-2-2007






Aww she's SOOOO cute! And she looks totally like Reija!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

AHHHH TONY! She is SO friggin' cute!!!!!! She likes to stick out her tounge, eh?


----------



## daer0n (Feb 4, 2007)

How cute!! she looks a lot like your wife


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 4, 2007)

Good Lord, she is precious!!!


----------



## hollywoo (Feb 4, 2007)

Cute

Cute

Cute......


----------



## jenfer (Feb 4, 2007)

What a cutie. And a happy baby too.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 4, 2007)

She is beautiful.


----------



## han (Feb 4, 2007)

awww, she is adorable..


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 4, 2007)

awwwwww!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 15, 2007)

oh, my, god. tony, she is such a freakin' doll! I WANNA PINCH HER CHEEKS! i wanna walk to cali right now and give her tons of kisses!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gleam84 (Feb 15, 2007)

She's so adorable!!!



I loved the videos...thanks for sharing Tony!


----------



## Leony (Feb 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Updated! 2-2-2007






Awwww what a little angel!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 18, 2007)

She's absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 19, 2007)

Aww T! She's so cute!!! She looks like her brother!


----------



## Mina (Jul 2, 2007)

any updated pics ???


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 2, 2007)

shes so cute


----------



## Geek (Jul 3, 2007)

Uh oh, I need to add some soon.


----------



## sexywhitetiger (Jul 3, 2007)

oh she is just too cute!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 3, 2007)

what a kick ass thread! carissa rules!! hahaa i love looking at pics of her..i see a resemblance to cameron!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 3, 2007)

cutie pie!!


----------



## Shelley (Jul 6, 2007)

Awwww..... she is so adorable.


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Uh oh, I need to add some soon. Yeah! I want to see more baby cuteness - your profile videos rock!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 7, 2007)

I agree



She is sooo adorable!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 7, 2007)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Safa (Jul 7, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she's so adorable


----------



## Bexy (Jul 7, 2007)

She is a little doll.


----------



## Geek (Jul 16, 2007)

Updated July 15th 2007

Cloudy/overcast day at Newport Beach in the OC


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 16, 2007)

omg sooo cute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 16, 2007)

That may seriously be the cutest baby ever invented.


----------



## Geek (Jul 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

omg sooo cute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 







Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

That may seriously be the cutest baby ever invented. 



Thank YOU. She's a Pudgey Wudgey!!


----------



## Kathy (Jul 16, 2007)

Awwww....what a cutie! Yes....she IS a pudgey wudgey. LOL... Beautiful blonde hair too.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 16, 2007)

aww she looks like her mum.

sooooooo cute.


----------



## Geek (Jul 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Awwww....what a cutie! Yes....she IS a pudgey wudgey. LOL... Beautiful blonde hair too. 


Pudgy Wudgey = Breastfeeders Unite!





Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

aww she looks like her mum. sooooooo cute. 


Thank u


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 16, 2007)

She is one gorgeous little girl! She is a little chubbette isn't she, I think it adds to her cuteness though!


----------



## mayyami (Jul 16, 2007)

What a CUTIE!!!!!! Look at those eyes!


----------



## norfolkchica (Jul 16, 2007)

Aww shes a cutie


----------



## Lia (Jul 16, 2007)

Yay! More baby cuteness! She's gorgeous


----------



## Geek (Aug 18, 2008)

Updated pics! 8-18-2008

I was told by grandma that girls pay thousands for hair like that in pic 2 and 3 lol.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 18, 2008)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 19, 2008)

Aww, how cute! She's still a lil' chunky monkey :-D


----------



## Ricci (Aug 19, 2008)

How adorable!


----------



## Geek (Aug 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

How adorable! 


Thank you!





Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Aww, how cute! She's still a lil' chunky monkey :-D 


Yeah, since she just turned two....she still nurses. Once she's done with that, she'll slim down...I'm sure. Reija is an extended breastfeeder





Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

She's gorgeous! 


Thank you!


----------



## internetchick (Aug 19, 2008)

They are adorable!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 19, 2008)

All your kids are so pretty, i love Carissa's hair!

She looks a lot like Reija btw


----------

